# Skeeter Pee Question regarding initial batch: slurry and carboy



## amytmock (Aug 3, 2011)

So... I plan to gather the ingredients so that I can begin my first batch of Skeeter Pee (Mikael has convinced me). I have been adding items to my shopping cart based on the original recipe on http://skeeterpee.com however based on my research (on this forum and some internet searches I have a few questions:

1) I have two batches of wine right now, a Castel del Papa and a Bourg Royal White. I plan to use the slurry from the white, however, I have dry fermented it and from what I understand, the yeast in the slurry might be dead or just not quite active enough... 

I've noticed a lot of people talking about adding yeast (the EC-1118), however, the original recipe doesn't call for yeast (only the nutrient and energizer). I'm assuming if you have an active enough slurry, you just don't need it. 

In my case though, since I'm concerned about my slurry, am I correct in my assumption that I will want to buy a packet of yeast to add to my recipe? Also, is one packet enough?

2) According to the original recipie, after mixing everything in my primary bucket I should "Allow the Pee to ferment dry and for fermentation to stop (SG between 0.998 and 0.995). Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy." I've heard some people say that it is better to keep skeeter pee in the primary (even if you rack and then rack back) because unlike wine, skeeter pee benefits from having a larger surface in contact with air. I'm confused as to what to do here... Is the carboy better for it or the primary?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## closetwine (Aug 3, 2011)

amytmock said:


> So... I plan to gather the ingredients so that I can begin my first batch of Skeeter Pee (Mikael has convinced me). I have been adding items to my shopping cart based on the original recipe on http://skeeterpee.com however based on my research (on this forum and some internet searches I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) I have two batches of wine right now, a Castel del Papa and a Bourg Royal White. I plan to use the slurry from the white, however, I have dry fermented it and from what I understand, the yeast in the slurry might be dead or just not quite active enough...
> Chances are, the slurry is just fine, try it first you can always do a starter later if you have to.
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## amytmock (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you CW... You are my guardian SP angel


----------

